# Alpine MRV-F250 dating



## CoastieRon (Aug 28, 2016)

No, I'm not dating it. I came across this amp, and it powers up (need to sound test it). What year does the collective think it was manufactured?






























Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Here2Learn (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi. It is a 1995 model. I bought an MRV-F300 new in 1995, so I am familiar with those models.

Here is a guy that posted a catalog thankfully.



Catalogue autoradio ALPINE vintage 1995-4


----------

